# Anadrol Vs Superdrol



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have seen past threads about this, but hoping to see new experiences.. what would be the best for bulking?

From what I have read

Anadrol - Lots of water weight, beetroot face, high BP, anger, irritability, **** out all of your gains after the cycle is over, makes your face into a moon

superdrol - Lean LBM, you will **** out your liver and kidneys, high BP

I'm not sure I buy this though, Anadrol has decades of research and it just sounds like a useless drug used for strength. Anyone going to tell me otherwise?


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Just anecdotally I've seen loads of people say they absolutely love Anadrol :/


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about using this alongside 500mg Test C/300mg Tren E

50mg ED at 80kg sufficient? May throw another 50mg pre workout

I've used superdrol before and whilst the results were incredible, the suppression was like nothing else, really off-putting (that was with 20,000 iu HCG + SERMS, so not a woeful PCT by any means)


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Anadrol is the best oral drug, ever.


if you can get hold of actual 50mg of oxymetholone per tab maybe but all the orals I've had seem to be bunk I'm running oxy at the min and it seemed gtg at first now I'm not convinced it's oxy at all maybe another compound. Never taken sdrol but at least you no for sure what your getting. It was a 50/50 between anadrol and sdrol this time I wish I'd chosen the latter! It was the complaints about lethargy from sdrol that swayed me I can't deal with a side like that


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

mlc2010 said:


> I have seen past threads about this, but hoping to see new experiences.. what would be the best for bulking?
> 
> From what I have read
> 
> ...


Not saying this in a cheeky way but it sounds like you've read too much sh!t written by people who think they know everything about steroids despite never taking them.

Pretty much all steroids can be taken safely and with minimal side effects if you do your research (especially into ancillary drugs).

Go for the compound that gives the results you want, then take care of the sides, don't choose a compound based on sides because if you can't control the sides your not using the compounds properly anyway.

PS the exception to what I'm saying is post cycle side effects there is not much you can do about the sides during the PCT period but these aren't really any different between different compounds so still shouldn't have a bearing on your choice of compound.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

jammie2013 said:


> I'm thinking about using this alongside 500mg Test C/300mg Tren E
> 
> 50mg ED at 80kg sufficient? May throw another 50mg pre workout
> 
> I've used superdrol before and whilst the results were incredible, the suppression was like nothing else, really off-putting (that was with 20,000 iu HCG + SERMS, so not a woeful PCT by any means)


super drol only? what were results?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

With 600mg Test, recovered fine test only, not with the addition of superdrol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

jammie2013 said:


> With 600mg Test, recovered fine test only, not with the addition of superdrol


so superdrol made recovery more difficult, or you never recovered at all?


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

mlc2010 said:


> so superdrol made recovery more difficult, or you never recovered at all?


More difficult, I don't believe in "never recovering at all", homeostasis will always be reached, it just takes time


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

jammie2013 said:


> More difficult, I don't believe in "never recovering at all", homeostasis will always be reached, it just takes time


so were the results with added superdrol worth it? Some people report of gains of 15-20lbs in 3 weeks


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

mlc2010 said:


> so were the results with added superdrol worth it? Some people report of gains of 15-20lbs in 3 weeks


Nothing adds 15-20lbs of LBM in 3 weeks


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

not used superdrol but the only sides a i get from oxy are raised bp and aggression when i start to push dose higher, p1sses over most other aas ime

oxy builds tissue and burns fat

http://www.ergo-log.com/oxymetholone-breaks-down-fat-and-builds-up-muscle.html


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Anadrol is the best oral drug, ever.


Not for cutting its not, it has its place though ii guess.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

nothing get you through a low cal low carb work out like oxys, oxy good for cutting but best swap to winny or mast when you loose the fat to add the final polish


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Not for cutting its not, it has its place though ii guess.


lol thats a myth. some use it up til the final week of a contest- anadrol keeps you strong and looking full.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Anadrol is better for strength.

Superdrol will give you 75% of the strength you get from Anadrol without the water/bloof.

Superdrol gives a great comic book style look, really good fullness in the right places.

I would pick Superdrol. If you do pick Anadrol try getting it pharma. I've heard a lot of good things about Androlics from British Dispensary.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

> Anadrol is better for strength.
> 
> Superdrol will give you 75% of the strength you get from Anadrol without the water/bloof.
> 
> ...


taking lean muscle mass wise, water retention a side

which build more lean muscle mass?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I used it while cutting. Had a great time. Twice.


But your weight went up didn't it? Not great for cutting... or your diet wasnt good

What Androl did you use? Ive got some Androlics which ill be using next cycle i think!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> But your weight went up didn't it? Not great for cutting... or your diet wasnt good
> 
> What Androl did you use? Ive got some Androlics which ill be using next cycle i think!


 Why would it matter if my weight went up if I knew i was in a deficit? Lol.

Triumph labs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Why would it matter if my weight went up if I knew i was in a deficit? Lol. Triumph labs


Bit of a head f**k if your cutting and your weight goes up...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Bit of a head f**k if your cutting and your weight goes up...


Not if you know you're in a deficit and you don't care what the scale says, lol.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Bit of a head f**k if your cutting and your weight goes up...


the goal of cutting is to loose fat not weight.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> the goal of cutting is to loose fat not weight.


Yes i agree, i also think anadrol can be used in a cut. IMO if your diet is tight enough then no AAS will blow you up


----------

